# John Patton's Moe's Confetti



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, this is going to be a roundabout approach, but remember that pouch of Mixture 79 that you tried in a moment of weakness? I don't know, maybe your etailer included it in your order, maybe another pipe smoker pranked you, maybe you actually bought it yourself, but however it happened, you opened the pouch, took a whiff and thought "it doesn't seem that bad!" So you stuff it in the bowl, fire it up, and it's actually a tasty burley! You take another puff, and an odd look crosses your face as you get the first hit of genuine Old Lady Perfume. Being of stout heart, you continue and take another puff, and that rare essence of cat piss covers your palate. Most of us probably gave up at this time.

My theory is that the blender had a really good burley mix going at one time, but his Great Aunt Agatha, who lived next door to the blender's workshop, had about 200 cats, who, unknown to the blender, used his stash as a litter box. Aunt Agatha discovered this, and of course, tried to cover for her little dears by pouring several gallons of her favorite perfume into the mixture, leaving us with possibly the worst tobacco blend known to man.

What does all this have to do with Moe's Confetti? Simple: Moe's Confetti is Mixture 79 produced in a cat-free facility. Its aroma and, thankfully, taste, is in my opinion, very close to that first whiff of Mixture 79. I don't know how you would describe the taste, as it seems to me that I never taste the flavors other reviewers taste, but something completely different. To me, it's pure root beer float. 

Now, do I think it's the world's greatest tobacco? No, I'm too biased towards virginias to think that, but I'll tell you this: I think it kicks Carter Hall's butt, and I will definitely buy more.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Kewl. I have tried two of Patton's blends recently (Cool Hand Fluke and Quad VA) and thought they were good.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice review, Mark. Spot on in my opinion. Glad you enjoyed the Moe's!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

how was hugh hefner able to enjoy the 79 anyway. it is pathetic


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Nice review, Mark. Spot on in my opinion. Glad you enjoyed the Moe's!


I'm glad we traded; who knows if I would have ever found this on my own?


----------

